# Asian Cypripediums



## McKatelyn (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I have a garden full of hybrids that I just set up this fall and have been reading everything I can find about Cypripediums ever since last spring when I got my first one ( a pastel C ventricosum). Also, I have made countless emails to all the experts (thanks everyone). Even though I'm still sorta new(ish) to Cyps, I already have a full on addiction to them and want to try a few of the true Asian species. Since they must be kept much drier in the winter than the hybrids and American species, I was wondering what the best way to do that is. I set up a nice size raised bed just for them but its just about totally full or accounted for with a few more hybrids that will be coming shortly. I have a small (3 yr old) Siberian C. macranthum) still in a pot and plan to get that one in the raised bed and was thinking about a few more. The bed has a 2 inch layer of sand topped with a 3inch layer on (60% sane and 40% wood chips). than there is a 3 or 4inch layer composed of equal parts Soil Perfector, Soilmaster, and Perlite. Everying is mulched with a 1 or 2 inch layer of finely ground wood chips. I would like to set up a few large in ground pots for the Asian ones as well and useing the same mix except replacing the Perlite with aquarium gravel. Does this sound acceptable for growing most of the asian species? To keep them dry in winter I was thinking about just setting a upside down pot over them with a brick on it. If I do this to the ones in pots planted in the ground, would that make it to dry and kill them in the winter? I did read about putting window screen over them with leaves on that and might try that. That sounded better to me than what I was planning because it would let in some moisture in winter but keep out most. Is it ok for me to put that over the pots and the whole Cyp bed, hybrids and all? Sorry my post was so long, thanks


----------

